
(Going to be) a microkernel that implements a WebAssembly - uitgewis
https://github.com/nebulet/nebulet
======
mtgx
> Nebulet is a microkernel that executes WebAssembly modules instead of ELF
> binaries. Furthermore, it does so in ring 0 and in the same address space as
> the kernel, instead of in ring 3. Normally, this would be super dangerous,
> but WebAssembly is designed to run safely on remote computers, so it can be
> securely sandboxed without losing performance.

Running executable code from the web in ring 0 seems extremely dangerous to
me. I don't think any amount of "sandboxing" is going to convince me
otherwise.

